# Carb replacement



## mcaulaymi (1 mo ago)

Hi, looking at replacing leaking Nikki carb on craftsman 944.529071 snowblower. 
Has MODEL 20M174 TYPE 136453 stamped as well. 

Have it disassembled but not sure if the carb should slide off the two studs in attached pic or do they unscrew.

Also, I’ve attached screen shot of what might be a suitable replacement carb…has anyone used this item? Did it work ok?

Thanks, appreciate any help you can offer.
Mi


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it slides off once you disconnect everything. take pics of linkages before removing. 

why and where is it leaking? I would attempt to repair first. maybe just a bowl O ring or sumting simple.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Check your fuel lines too, unless it is the picture it looks like they are cracking.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The studs would unscrew if you had a suitable e-torx bit that would fit over the tip of the studs, but it would be far easier to just slide the carburetor off.


----------



## mcaulaymi (1 mo ago)

orangputeh said:


> it slides off once you disconnect everything. take pics of linkages before removing.
> 
> why and where is it leaking? I would attempt to repair first. maybe just a bowl O ring or sumting simple.


Hi thanks for replying, appreciate it.
I’m not sure exactly where it’s leaking from other than it’s from the carburetor somewhere. The hoses seem okay so I thought swapping in a new carburetor would be an easy fix, and a relatively inexpensive one at $30.
I’ll have a closer look once I get the carb off and see if it’s something simple like an o ring.
Thanks again, I’ll let you know how it goes


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

db130 said:


> The studs would unscrew if you had a suitable e-torx bit that would fit over the tip of the studs, but it would be far easier to just slide the carburetor off.


you clearly haven't worked on one of these. those studs hold the carb to the engine. you have no choice but to remove them to remove the carb. 

it is common for the o-ring between the plastic assembly and carb body to start leaking and cause issues. if it is leaking you will likely need an oil change since it is common for the engine to fill with gas when it sits and the carb is leaking. also in order to use that carb you will also have to take the tank off and replace the govenor rod with the one that comes in the kit. you can try swapping the bushing from the old carb to the new one but just swapping the rod makes any future carb replacements easier.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

> you clearly haven't worked on one of these.


Apparently, I have not. My only snowblower with a Briggs engine has the 250cc Polar Force and its carb doesn't use studs.

I guess the OP will need to invest in an E5 e-torx bit, or thread 2 nuts together to loosen the studs.


----------



## mcaulaymi (1 mo ago)

UPDATE - so I decided to start with easiest and cheapest possible solution since at closer look the two fuel lines looked a little iffy - as one fellow had mentioned. But before installing hoses I decided to have another look to see if I could better see where the leak was. Had my plastic container and rag ready to catch the drips, fired up the machine and...nothing - no leak at all. All I had done was move the shrouds etc so I could see the carb and then reassembled it.

Definitely a mystery at this point - we'll see how long my luck runs

Appreciate all the feedback - I had never used a forum before.

I'll repost when it starts leaking again lol


----------

